# Early Morning Brisket Call



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

6:00am Brisket Call this morning. Put about a 10# full packer on the WSM this morning, using Kamado Extruded Coconut Charcoal with oak and hickory for smoke.

Trimmed and rubbed it with a little worsty sauce and Billy Bones Beef Master Dry Rub. It sat in the fridge overnight and I hit it with another light shot of rub this morning. Looking forward to a nice day in the smoke. Progress reports and pictures throughout the day.

Where's my beer.......


----------



## cleglue (May 25, 2006)

Enjoy the day.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> 6:00am Brisket Call this morning. Put about a 10# full packer on the WSM this morning, using Kamado Extruded Coconut Charcoal with oak and hickory for smoke.
> 
> Trimmed and rubbed it with a little worsty sauce and Billy Bones Beef Master Dry Rub. It sat in the fridge overnight and I hit it with another light shot of rub this morning. Looking forward to a nice day in the smoke. Progress reports and pictures throughout the day.
> 
> *Where's my beer*.......



In the fridge. Sheesh!


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

With a bit of arm twisting,I would have gambled with my own personal saftey and made the trip to Utica to help with that extensive and sometimes tricky cook.

And drink all of your'e beer :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

Isn't it to early in the cook to misplace your beer? Mine always evaporate.


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

I think Puff got it.


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

Come on Bruce aren't we about do for a progress report? Did Puff make it out of the mile?


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Come on Bruce aren't we about do for a progress report? Did Puff make it out of the mile?


Never recieved the invite :-( 
He must not want "my" kind up in "God's Country"  
He might have passed out from the heat, it's pretty hot here today.

Or passed out from the beer :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Its gotta be getting close to finish time there Brucie boy! Wheres the pics?


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

Damn, what a bunch of slave drivers.

At 2:45p the flat hit 197 in a couple different places so I took it off and removed the point. The point came off just about in my hand and barely had to use a knife. The point only registered 174 so I put that back on the WSM and raised the temp a bit.

I double wrapped the flat and it has been resting comfortably in a cooler, fat side up, since about 3pm. 

The point hit 195 at 4:15p, took it off and brought it in and diced it in 1/2" x 1/2" squares, used some Head Country sauce on some, wife used KC (whatelse), and ate some without the sauce. It was extremely tender and flavorful. I actually enjoyed it more without sauce.

Right now I'm in the process of cleaning up and then I'll download a few pictures. Won't have any brisket flat pics until after dinner...sorry.


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Puff, I didn't think you were serious, I figured you were just making conversation and that you might be working today....but the more I think about it...Warren, guy named Puff, job...no, it's not adding up.

 :grin:  :grin: 

Next time the beer's on me, sorry 'bout that. Wife had a house full of kids today, it wouldn't have been a good any who.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know i'm right on the border of Eastpointe  
Of course I was serious, i've been playing Mr.Mom for 2 day's now  
I AM ABOUT TO LOSE MY MIND!
Looking forward to the pics :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, you could have brought your kids along also Puff!


----------



## The Missing Link (May 25, 2006)

Brcue,  Were are the pictures. :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

The way it seems, my kid could have slept there too :!: 


Wake up Bruce


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Bruce never did like you guys.


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

I come to you all in shame as a failure :-( , although doing everything I thought was right yesterday, it didn't turn out right at all. #-o  Unwrapped the flat and went to pick it up out of the foil and it didn't feel as tender as I thought it should. [-o< 

As I began to slice it the small pieces toward the end were very tender, as I got to the bigger slices, it wasn't tender at all.   Another interesting observation...no smoke ring   I have no idea why there wsn't one but I'm pissed :-X 

Brisket is the only thing that I have tried cooking on the WSM that I feel I haven't "nailed" yet and it's starting to worry me. I was so pissed and ashamed I didn't even take any pictures, except those of the burnt ends which I must say turned out great.  

I'll get those loaded today, but now I'm headed out to Bass Pro, and to do some shopping for the weeked. SORRY GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2006)

Maybe you got your up or down method reversed by accident


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Bruce, you're not supposed to wrap it in foil before putting in the WSM.


----------



## cleglue (May 26, 2006)

Sorry that the bisket didn't come out.  I smoked one last Friday night until 12 Noon on Saturday.  It didn't have a nice smoke ring like my offset smoker gives.  The brisket was 15.5 pounds before I removed about 2 pounds of fat.  It still had alot of fat left.  Here is a slideshow of the cook.  I also had to trim the brisket because it wouldn't fit on the rack.
http://img230.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 69n68.smil


----------



## DaleP (May 26, 2006)

I am with Bruce. Brisket isnt my best cook by a long shot either. Ribs and butts are easy to cook compared to that piece of cow. Anyhow, I just bought a brisket, 4 butts, 4 racks of loinbacks and the grand total was $108. Thats for this weekends festivities.


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bruce, you're not supposed to wrap it in foil before putting in the WSM.



I always learn so much from your posts. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Kinda' sounds like the last brisket I made #-o


----------



## oompappy (May 26, 2006)

So, what do you think went wrong Bruce? 
At 197* that flat should have been almost fall apart tender.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2006)

hey, brisket is commonly referred to as the toughest cook, as well as the toughest meat.  It's like landing a 100 pound hammerhead in a thunderstorm.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

IMHO sometimes you just get a real tough cow. Did yours come where Puff lives?


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> So, what do you think went wrong Bruce?
> At 197* that flat should have been almost fall apart tender.



The only two things I can think of is 1) the flat was not very thick, I think at it's widest it was maybe 1 1/2", and in some spots thinner than that. 2) I've had this brisket in my freezer for about 6 months, don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. Who knows......the Brisket God was not shining upon me.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> IMHO sometimes you just get a real tough cow. Did yours come where Puff lives?


Should I agree, or be mad Dog? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:  :bar:


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hell with it....... :bar:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":etxl6oe3]2) I've had this brisket in my freezer for about 6 months, don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.


Bruce, I had a flat get lost in the freezer for 2 years and cooked it up.   It came out fine so don't think that was the problem. =P~  Probably just had a brisket from a tough old dairy cow.  :badgrin:[/quote:etxl6oe3]
Interesting :-k 
It might be a dumb question, but does it matter what kind of cow the meat comes from? 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2gdt3j5r]2) I've had this brisket in my freezer for about 6 months, don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.


Bruce, I had a flat get lost in the freezer for 2 years and cooked it up.   It came out fine so don't think that was the problem. =P~  Probably just had a brisket from a tough old dairy cow.  :badgrin:[/quote:2gdt3j5r]

Probably from my wifes side of the family!   #-o


----------

